

Boycott PayPal for Dumping Wikileaks - kia
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Boycott-PayPal-for-Dumping-Wikileaks/146327552084447

======
danielamitay
I'm not saying I don't support Wikileaks, but Paypal, Amazon, EveryDNS, etc.,
are all businesses with employees that depend on constant employment (relative
in the current economy).

Lots of people support Wikileaks, but probably wouldn't want their company to
lose revenue (and as a result their jobs) for the sake of supporting it.

